# Paws In The Park



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone going to Paws in the Park at the hop farm in September? :thumbup:


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes we'll be there with our Siberian Huskies on the Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) stand.

Mick


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

I really want to go but its way too far away


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup Ill be there with the gang.


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

See you all there! :thumbup:


----------



## Skellington (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there going to be a Paws in the Park near Newcastle again this year do you know? There was one in Jesmond just outside of Newcastle that I attended last year it was great!


----------



## boxer dog (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi
Can'y make that show i am trying to find out About All About Dogs Norfolk. Can anyone help


----------



## stdpoodlelady (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes - I'll be there, helping to run the Rally O ring, explaining what it's all about and then setting up a course for everyone interested to have a go.
Good fun - you should try it!! You can find some clips of it (mostly American because that's where it originated) on YouTube; just type in Rally O and you'll find it.
Come and say hello - I'll be wearing my FunDogShows yahoo group badge!

Dorothy


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

I SOOOOO want to have a go at that :thumbup: I'll definatly see you there!


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm going on the sunday :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup i'll be there :thumbup:

Friend of mine is judging on Sat so there to watch.

Be good to see you all :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I want to go but it to far away for me


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shame it always clashes with Richmond Ch show. i've always wanted to go. couldn't face two shows in one weekend . i'd be cream crackered.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> shame it always clashes with Richmond Ch show. i've always wanted to go. couldn't face two shows in one weekend . i'd be cream crackered.


Aw its a shame Hun. I,m going to Paws in Park on sat and

Richmond on Sun....think it would be the other way round for you. Would

have been nice to catch up again.:thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Aw its a shame Hun. I,m going to Paws in Park on sat and
> 
> Richmond on Sun....think it would be the other way round for you. Would
> 
> have been nice to catch up again.:thumbup:


wot a shame. yep would be nice to have a good ole natter again!!....... i need Sunday to recover lol x


----------



## jen4jenuk2000 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah i'll be going on the sunday with my bouvier Jorge!! First time I've been but i've heard good things, lots of new things to buy!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Aw its a shame Hun. I,m going to Paws in Park on sat and
> 
> Richmond on Sun....think it would be the other way round for you. Would
> 
> have been nice to catch up again.:thumbup:


Yep i'm going Sat too, bringing the girls to show!!!!!  and then I'm showing at Richmond on Sunday :thumbup:
Oooooohhhhh we will have to meet up :thumbup: xx

And Dexter!!! surely you could do both??? xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lol no way. besides theres a companion show up the road from me on Sunday so might go there lol.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> lol no way. besides theres a companion show up the road from me on Sunday so might go there lol.


:lol: Good luck at Richmond :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks i'll need it lol x enjoy tomorrow too hope it stays dry.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> thanks i'll need it lol x enjoy tomorrow too hope it stays dry.


Oh I sure you won't need it  Weather forcast is ok for tomorrow but Sunday is crappy, Hmmmmmm wet TT puppy at a Champ show


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i will . wrong type lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> i will . wrong type lol


Oh..... 

Daisy will more than likely be chucked, but hey..... it's a day out, :lol:


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry for being thick but where is the show? xxx :confused1:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

all the details here ww
About The Show


----------



## Debbiehut (Sep 14, 2009)

Im there tomorrow xx with Rocco


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how did it go at the Hop farm? any pictures . Lucy?? anyone?


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

dexter said:


> how did it go at the Hop farm? any pictures . Lucy?? anyone?


Great fun - we came 3rd in 'My Dog's Got Talent'! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> how did it go at the Hop farm? any pictures . Lucy?? anyone?


It was a lovely day out 

I did temptation alley with both girls!!!! it was very funny watch

Maisie got 2nd in a big utility class 

Daisy did nothing in puppy class, Hmmmm......she was a very naughty girl in the ring, but arrrrrr she still a baby  Well that's what I keep saying to myself :lol: but at richmond she was very well mannered, stacked lovely, moved great!! but 16 in her class we had no chance there was some very very very nice pups there, but she did me proud 

Babycham2002 did very very well and got Reserve Best Puppy with her lovely Crested, Percy.

xxxxx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

SEEMS YOU HAD A GOOD day OUT THEN.

got a 4th on Sat .............. only just made my class as an accident between junc 7 n 8 held us up for over an hour.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> SEEMS YOU HAD A GOOD day OUT THEN.
> 
> got a 4th on Sat .............. only just made my class as an accident between junc 7 n 8 held us up for over an hour.


Great result, and you said the judge wouldn't like his type :thumbup: 
I heard about the delays on sat, did they delay the judging?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Great result, and you said the judge wouldn't like his type :thumbup:
> I heard about the delays on sat, did they delay the judging?


she doesn't lol. no they didn't delay judging i was like a puffing billy lol.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> she doesn't lol. no they didn't delay judging i was like a puffing billy lol.


lol, are you coming along to the companion show in Dartford on Sunday?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

possibly it'll depend on the weather lol..............u still looking for a grooming trolley?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> possibly it'll depend on the weather lol..............u still looking for a grooming trolley?


:lol: Yep, it it's raining i will not be going :lol: It would be great to meet up :thumbup:

Yeah, i still need one, but my bank balance says, 'NO, food and bills are more important!!!' :lol: I have big milestone birthday in November so fingers crossed, It's on my wish list that I have stuck firmly to the fridge!!!! :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> :lol: Yep, it it's raining i will not be going :lol: It would be great to meet up :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, i still need one, but my bank balance says, 'NO, food and bills are more important!!!' :lol: I have big milestone birthday in November so fingers crossed, It's on my wish list that I have stuck firmly to the fridge!!!! :lol:


lol i may well sell mine tbo the boys don;t like it ....................yes we really must meet up x


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Brilliant weekend at Paws In The Park - met loads of people and collected £550 for SHWA (sounds great till you think that it just represents 5 neutering operations) - still, we are immensely grateful to everyone who donated, bought wristbands or bought a photo. Huge thanks to the SHWA crew - especially Ronnie, Sue, Mark, Jayne, Jo, Jenny, Jo & Joe and Letty & Mouse. The dogs were brilliant as usual - great ambassadors for the breed. SHWA staff member Jo Caddy went one better than last year and came first in her CaniX class with SHWA rehome Skye - nice one Jo!

Thanks also to Sindy and Shaf at Kisicanine who collected donations for us on their stall - cheers guys!

Last of all, thanks to Anton of MDS and his team who made the whole event run like clockwork as usual!























































Mick


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well done for the monies raised and for the awareness:thumbup:

What lovely pics. Love the 1st one :thumbup:


----------



## Debbiehut (Sep 14, 2009)

Rocco got a 2nd in Toy, 3rd in rescue


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay Percy won Reserve best puppy in show on the Saturday!!!!


----------

